# new dog?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I may be be getting a dog here soon (if I can swing it) and I was wondering what would be the first thing to do to start training them and getting them on the right path for a hunting dog I would like to use it as a waterfoul retrieving as well as a pointer for other upland game birds 

Thanks


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

what breed of dog you lookin to get?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm currently reading "Training the Versatile Hunting Dog" by Chuck Johnson and I really like it. Might be a good read if you are looking to get one of the versatile hunting dog breeds.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

pheaz said:


> what breed of dog you lookin to get?


I am not to sure yet but probably a lab cause I don't know anything about any others


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I know they have been trying to get these pointing labs to catch on for a bit now. I personally dont know much about how effective they really are. In my opinion if you want a real pointing dog that will also make a great waterfowl dog than a GWP is the way to go. I personally dont own a GWP. I own GSP's and think you cant beat em for upland hunting. They can be good for warm weather waterfowl hunting but I wouldnt use them when the weather gets cold for waterfowl. Since I dont do allot of waterfowl hunting its not a concern for me. The GSP can keep plenty warm in the cold if its running up and down steep slopes chasing Chukars which is my preferred way of spending my time during the late season.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I know they have been trying to get these pointing labs to catch on for a bit now.


"Trying" being the operative word here... They're labs! They're not supposed to point! "Pointing Lab" is an oxymoron.

If you want a dog that will do it ALL and do it all WELL buy a GWP. They're easy to train, great with kids and family, very loyal, they have more natural hunting ability than any other breed and they are impervious to cold weather. They don't do as well as some other breeds in the heat, but they aint bad either. If you like a really close working dog, get a Griff.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for all the words of advice i have some thinking and searching to do now


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If you want a dog that will do it ALL and do it all WELL buy a GWP. They're easy to train, great with kids and family, very loyal, they have more natural hunting ability than any other breed and they are impervious to cold weather. They don't do as well as some other breeds in the heat, but they aint bad either. If you like a really close working dog, get a Griff.

Sure sounded like you were descricbing a PP (0:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

He also forgot to mention they don't hunt in temps over 50 degrees  Buy the breed of dog that suits YOUR type of hunting, personality and conditions best. I guarantee Tex will not be borrowing your dog so don't buy the one he wants.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

have you looked into drathaars? very versatile.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the split on waterfowl to upland hunting? 50/50, 60/40?

GWP/Drathaar or Wirehair Pointing Griffon would be great choices if you are looking for a pointing dog to also hunt ducks. 

My suggestion, if you are looking for a duck dog that can also hunt upland birds, is stick with the lab, but don't worry about the pointing.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

"Buy the breed of dog that suits YOUR type of hunting, personality and conditions best. "

that there is the best advise you'll get- now do some homework , pin point that and you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

bigboybdub said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > what breed of dog you lookin to get?
> ...


I'm not sure on the waterfowl part but a Brit is versatile. We have AKC brits we cross with a AKC springer-seems to be a good cross to keep the range close and get the point of the brit. On the other hand the pure brits work great for most and the pure springers do well but flush. But waterfowl I have no idea on this breed. Like most have said do your research I'm sure you will make the right choice.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

pheaz said:


> [
> 
> I am not to sure yet but probably a lab cause I don't know anything about any others


I'm not sure on the waterfowl part but a Brit is versatile. We have AKC brits we cross with a AKC springer-seems to be a good cross to keep the range close and get the point of the brit. On the other hand the pure brits work great for most and the pure springers do well but flush. But waterfowl I have no idea on this breed. Like most have said do your research I'm sure you will make the right choice.[/quote]

Why would one want to mix these two dogs? The hunting style is so different. Its proven that line breeding and inbreeding for traits is far better to produce better dogs. When you have a hybred like this with total differnt styles of hunting you get? Well you may have one that will point, or one that may point for seconds. I see that if your wanting to have a dog that hunts closer train for it, don't breed for it. And even if your thinking your breeding the range of a springer into these pups you can end up with the range of a brit with world class flushing abilities! That aint all that is good. AND YES I have seen just this type of cross before. There was a time that there was a guide out to Hickens that ran a dog called Bud. Half Springer half brit. Seen the dog point many times..... But also seen many times he just ran them up 300 yards out! More than once I seen people having to hot foot it to get there before he put them up....

My advice is to pick a dog breed for the trait that you want. Want a pointing dog... Stick to the pointing breeds. Want a flusher, go that way.

The real work is picking the best DOG of that breed. I would stay away from strong show lines. I would search for dogs that do just what you want. If you desire is ducks and want a Wirehair, Look towards the NAVAHDA club members, ya want just a dog for ducks, look at the fellers that trial Labs and other water type dogs. My opinion pickling a breed is easy, its the picking within that breed that is hard.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

TAK- one would cross them because its a hell of result is why. But totally agree one may point and one may flush. Nice to put the full britts away and follow a slower working pointing dog. Bud actually belonged to a guide from Heber and was actually 90% britt.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i guess mostly i will be doing waterfowl hunting i dont get out to much for upland game just because i never had a dog but i would get out more with a pointing dog 

so i guess i would like to have a retrieving dog for waterfowl as well as a one that points 

thanks for the input and thoughts guys


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I grew up with labs and love them for what they are. Amazing water dogs and great flushers. The problem I found was that I really enjoy upland hunting and love hunting over a pointer. I settled on the drahthaar. They are every bit the water dog the lab is, and anything they may lack they makeup for in desire and determination. Then on the flip side they point. From what your saying in the past posts I think you would be happy with a lab and be absolutely amazed with any of the wirehaired versatile breeds mentioned so far. You have a lot of great breeders up near you and I'm sure they would be happy to let you see some dogs.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I got a lab a few weeks ago. I regret it every time I find something new chewed up in my yard, or when I find a new hole dug.

Pain in the arse!


----------

